# Food you’ve sickened yourself with



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm curious has anyone consumed so much of something that they simply can't contemplate eating it again?

When I started out I was consuming these Birdseye chargrilled chickens, one box of 6 a day for approx 6 months I worked out I consumed about 1080 of these and I could never eat another one in my life.

I occasionally make eye contact with the box when shopping for frozen stuff and I seriously get a very bad sickly feeling and just feeling of pure dread, never again.

Anyone got anything?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheap c**t!! Used to eat two tins of tuna and a uncle bens golden vegetable rice sachet everyday, can't even swallow it now to dry. Starting to get sick of steak at moment have one a day, before I could always eat a steak no matter how full I was, now my steak meals becoming bit of a chore!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheap c**t!! Used to eat two tins of tuna and a uncle bens golden vegetable rice sachet everyday, can't even swallow it now to dry. Starting to get sick of steak at moment have one a day, before I could always eat a steak no matter how full I was, now my steak meals becoming bit of a chore!!


 It was 4 years ago but yeah still feel the same

:lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Can't think of any food I've done that with, but southern comfort turns my stomach with even thinking about the smell now, I used to drink a lot of that with lemonade years ago, I bought an energy drink a couple weeks ago and as soon as I opened it it was the exact same smell, couldn't go anywhere near it

Same happened with coke (a-cola) when I used to drink vodka & coke, I can drink coke now, but for a while just coke told my taste buds there was vodka in it too, certain dilutey bottles of pop remind me of mixing it with cheap white crap cider and I can't drink them either


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Can't think of any food I've done that with, but southern comfort turns my stomach with even thinking about the smell now, I used to drink a lot of that with lemonade years ago, I bought an energy drink a couple weeks ago and as soon as I opened it it was the exact same smell, couldn't go anywhere near it
> 
> Same happened with coke (a-cola) when I used to drink vodka & coke, I can drink coke now, but for a while just coke told my taste buds there was vodka in it too, certain dilutey bottles of pop remind me of mixing it with cheap white crap cider and I can't drink them either


 That happened to me with schnapps ffs haha

i got so drunk once in my late teens , I still cant stand the sight of it :lol:

x


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I was happy eating the same stuff day in day out for years, i got bored of eating when i wasn't hungry though.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Chilli. When the kids were younger and we had less time it was a go to for something quick to make. As younger children don't generally like spicy hot food we had to make it pretty bland. I've eaten so much of it that right now it wouldn't bother me if I never eat it again.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Can't think of any food I've done that with, but *southern comfort* turns my stomach with even thinking about the smell now, I used to drink a lot of that with lemonade years ago, I bought an energy drink a couple weeks ago and as soon as I opened it it was the exact same smell, couldn't go anywhere near it


 same, awful bloody stuff. I loved it as 19yo.

Southern comfort --> Jim Bean --> Other American boubons --> Cheap Blended Malts --> Decent Scottish Whiskey --> Hardcore Single Malts like Laphroaig. Can't go back


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

When I went vegan for a short time (about 1 month lol) I got sick of the site and thought of eating different kinds of beans and vegetables couldn't hack it not eating meat. Had to eat different kinds of beans for protein I can't bare the thought of eating them now. I don't mind baked beans though. Chocolate flavoured whey protein aswell. Don't drink so much these days especially not chocolate ones anyway


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chicken Breast.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

another vote for tin tuna

porridge as well


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Scrambled egg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> Scrambled egg


 Lol I've had this every day for breakfast for as long as I can remember. Of a weekend I might mix it up and have an omelette.

Atm I'm ok as I'm on fairly low cals, around 3k cutting and am having 4 whites with 2 yokes.

Last years bulk I got up to 7 whole eggs and that was a fu**ing horrendous after awhile. I had to cut back coz they were making me heave


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely eggs. They have a weird smell when cooking. Make me heave.

recently chicken is hard to eat. Prefer Turkey.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

chicken

steak

salmon

oven chips


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> That happened to me with schnapps ffs haha
> 
> i got so drunk once in my late teens i swapped handjobs for Bacardi breezers , I still cant stand the sight of it :lol:
> 
> x


 i know the feeling


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> another vote for tin tuna


 Stir in red pesto for a completely new take on an otherwise bland foodstuff :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> i know the feeling


 I'm sure you do , you slut

x


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Not really put off of it completely, but I used to fu**ing love pizza and would treat myself to one every weekend. Got me bored of it and I don't eat it much now, maybe once a month.


----------



## ""H"" (Apr 26, 2018)

Parmo's............Still when not offshore it's a must once a week!!! though............Only in the BORO

H


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I'm sure you do , you slut
> 
> x


 I like that word


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Add me to the list of people who have gotten fed up eating eggs. They are a great bodybuilding food, but I can only eat them occasionally after spending around four-five months eating half a dozen a day and just getting totally fed up. I was pretty varied in how I ate them too - omelette's, scrambled, boiled (sometimes soft, sometimes hard and cold with a salad), fried, poached...

Definitely won't go back to that unless paid an incredible amount of money to do so.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Add me to the list of people who have gotten fed up eating eggs. They are a great bodybuilding food, but I can only eat them occasionally after spending around four-five months eating half a dozen a day and just getting totally fed up. I was pretty varied in how I ate them too - omelette's, scrambled, boiled (sometimes soft, sometimes hard and cold with a salad), fried, poached...
> 
> Definitely won't go back to that unless paid an incredible amount of money to do so.


 It got to the point, I was weighing up putting hot sauce or some ketchup on some scrambled. You know then, enough is enough lol.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Pancake' said:


> It got to the point, I was weighing up putting hot sauce or some ketchup on some scrambled. You know then, enough is enough lol.


 I started trying to smother the eggs in condiments too, but that just started to ruin the condiments for me... that was my time to quit!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I started trying to smother the eggs in condiments too, but that just started to ruin the condiments for me... that was my time to quit!


 I find them ok when cutting as to me everything tastes good when cutting lol

on a bulk though eggs are defiantly hard work. Tinned tuna too if you eat it regularly


----------



## wiganwarrior (Feb 2, 2013)

Liver pate. I'd have it on buttered bread, toast, crackers, crumpets I bought some at Xmas just gone after not touched it for a good while and my missus said " you know that liver is like a filter" after I cracked the lid I couldn't touch it, The smell makes me yip now. It's like s mental switch has just been flicked lol

Still peanut butter is king on all of the above!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cottage cheese. Used to eat a small tub every night before bed as its a "slow release" protein (lol). Can't stand the smell of it now, makes me gag


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

Just chicken for me, cant stand it any more really.

Everything else I am a scavenger


----------

